# MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???



## _Logan_ (19. September 2010)

moin moin
ich bins mal wieder mit einer frage....:q

hat jemand erfarung/wissen über die ausfahrten der "ms forelle" auf großdorsch im beld....so wie auf der hp beschrieben???
http://www.hochseeangeln-ms-forelle.de/component/content/article/9.html

würd mich über infos freuen....
-ob es sinn macht
-köder 
-etc.

danke schon mal... #6

mfg


----------



## Macker (19. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Am  besten wäre es wenn alle Angler diese touren Ignorien.
Es gibt zu jeder Jahreszeit alternativen zu diesen Touren.
Dabei wirst du zwar kleinere und andere Arten von Fischen fangen, aber trotzdem deinen Spass haben.
Wenn du dich näher mit dem Thema beschäftigst wirst du Feststellen das diesr Touren zwar legal sind aber trotzdem fragwürdig. Gebe doch einfach mal Laichdorsch in die Boardsuche ein.Dann kannst du dir selbst ein Bild von diesen Touren machen.
Dann Kannst du dir Überlegen ob du das Willst.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Hechtpeter (19. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

ganz schlechtes Thema in diesem Board ...

Sonst ein schöner Kutter und gute Verpflegung..

Köder sind meistens Jiggs und Pilk, wie auf der HP beschrieben


Gruß

Peter


----------



## vazzquezz (19. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



Hechtpeter schrieb:


> ganz schlechtes Thema in diesem Board ...



Das Thema hat nix mit diesem Board zu tun!

Ich kann aber beipflichten, dass jeder sich doch vor dieser Art der Angelei umfassend darüber im Netz informieren sollte ...



V.


----------



## Macker (20. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

@vazzquezz genau mein reden sollte sich jeder drüber im klaren sein wenn das keiner mitmacht gibt`s das auch nicht mehr.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Norbi (20. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

@Macker,vazzquezz
Sehe ich genauso,aber wir wissen ja wenn es wieder soweit ist,sind die
gewissen Kutter wieder voll !


----------



## xbsxrvxr (20. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

lass es lieber einfach sein!!!
anderes schiff und anderes gebiet!

es ist große sche... was die da abziehen.
mach es wie wir anner küste und lass die Groß/Dickdorsche=LAICHDORSCH in ruhe!!!

schöne grüße tom


----------



## shorty 38 (24. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Hallo, es ja leider nicht nur die Forelle die um diese Jahreszeit den Laichdorsch nachstellt. Die Einigkeit in Heiligenhafen praktiziert das auch, macht ferner Werbung damit auf ihrer Homepage und schickt die Laichdorschangler auch noch zum Fotoshooting zu Baltic Cölln. Gruß Shorty


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wann werden Angler begreifen, dass das Fleisch der Laichdorsche zum :v schmeckt!! Außerdem ist es viel zu dick und grobfasrig....
> Ich habe vor fast 20 Jahren auch mal den Fehler gemacht und einen 30 Pfünder in Norwegen filetiert - zu Hause haben wir dann fast das ganze Filet von diesem Fisch weggeschmissen, weil es fast nicht essbar war....
> Fangt Euch lieber die kleineren Küchendorsche, die man mit Genuss auf dem heimischen Herd zubereiten kann!!


 


Hallo Martin,#h

mit der Fleischqualität der Laichdorsche gebe ich dir absolut recht,zum ko.....#q
Nur generell die Qualität der Großdorsche in Frage zu stellen,
da bin ich anderer Meinung.Bei meiner letzten Tour nach Nordnorwegen habe ich das Fleisch von einem 1,15er mitge-
nommen,und es war super.Allerdinge weiß ich nicht,ob bei den Fischen dort oben eine andere Ernährung und das sehr kalte Wasser eine Rolle spielt.Der Fisch wurde im Juni bei einer Wassertemperatur (Oberfläche) von 4° gefangen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Naja, der Filet ist *hart*, dick, grobfasrig.... was soll daran im *Vergleich zum Filet eines 5-6Pfünders besser sein* - ich habe den "Fehler" einmal gemacht, ein zweites Mal wirds nicht geben....


 


Hallo Martin,#h

da dürfte das Problem aber mehr hinter, als in der Pfanne
liegen.:m 
Und im Vergleich zu den 5-6 Pfündern ist sicher nichts besser,aber auch nichts schlechter.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Laichdorsch - ohne mich!

Zum Glück war die Ostsee diesen Winter vereist, so hatten die Dorsche größtenteils Ruhe und konnten Liebe machen. 

Ich habe vor 2 oder 3 Jahren den Fehler gemacht, da wusste ich ja noch gar nicht was für einen sch... ich da gemacht habe. Auch wenn ich sagen muss das Dorschrogen (auch die Leber) sehr lecker ist....

Und das Fleisch ist eh zum :v, labbrig, wässrig, so groß wie'n XXXXL Schnitzel nur geschmackslos. Mir schmecken die 40-45er am besten, 50er auch noch gerne, größer ist nicht mehr so mein Ding und ist guter Kochdorsch oder was für die Omi. |rolleyes


----------



## Norbi (24. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Aber lassen wir das, es führt eh zu nix.....

Stimmt.Und der Trööt heisst Groß und nicht Laichdorsch#h


----------



## Macker (25. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



Norbi schrieb:


> Aber lassen wir das, es führt eh zu nix.....
> 
> Stimmt.Und der Trööt heisst Groß und nicht Laichdorsch#h



Ist in diesem Fall aber das Selbe.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Norbi (25. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



Macker schrieb:


> Ist in diesem Fall aber das Selbe.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig.
Bin mal gespannt was darauf für Antworten kommt.


----------



## Klaus S. (25. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Jeder weibliche Dorsch ist irgendwann mal ein Laichdorsch wenn er vorher nicht eines natürlichen oder unnatürlichen Todes stirbt.

Der Rogen eines großen Laichdorsches ist aber bei weiten besser als der Laich der "Halbstarken".

Man kann im Sommer durchaus große Dorsche fangen die KEINE Laichdorsche sind aber es im Frühjahr wieder werden. Nach dem Laichen ist also immer wieder vor dem Laichen... wer im Sommer also auf "Großdorsch" angelt der fängt also auch "Laichdorsche". Sowas nennt man Doppelmoral :q

Keine Sorge... ich angel zur Laichzeit nicht in Tiefen über 10m da man dort nämlich relativ sicher sein kann nicht auf Laichdorsche voller Laich zu treffen. Ich hab noch *nie* ne Big-Mama gezogen... und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Norbi (25. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

@Klaus,Du meinst sicher über 10m angels Du und nicht tiefer?


----------



## Klaus S. (25. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Richtig... :m ich angel nicht tiefer als 10m (meist 5-8m).


----------



## Norbi (25. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

#6 so sollte man es handhaben wenn Laichdorsche unterwegs sind


----------



## Macker (27. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

@ Norbi da im Kalender von Herrn m die Laich sorry Großdorschtouren nur in die bekannten Monate fallen ist es schon das Gleiche.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## JerkerHH (27. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo, es ja leider nicht nur die Forelle die um diese Jahreszeit den Laichdorsch nachstellt. Die Einigkeit in Heiligenhafen praktiziert das auch, macht ferner Werbung damit auf ihrer Homepage und schickt die Laichdorschangler auch noch zum Fotoshooting zu Baltic Cölln. Gruß Shorty


 

Und was hast Du da in den Armen ?


----------



## SimonHH (27. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

jede wette...

es kommt,wie es immer kommen wird...wenn es ums thema laich-/großdorsch geht #d


herrgott nomma...solls doch jeder selbst entscheiden,ob er auf laichdorsch angelt oder nicht.


----------



## angelnrolfman (27. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



SimonHH schrieb:


> jede wette...
> 
> es kommt,wie es immer kommen wird...wenn es ums thema laich-/großdorsch geht #d
> 
> ...


 
#6 so isses!!

Jeder so wie er mag.........der eine Kutter fährt bestimmte Plätze an, der andere nicht.........
die eine Zeitschrift berichtet, dass der Dorsch ja so gefährdet ist und zeigt "zwei Seiten" weiter die "Siegerdorsche" mit der "Wanne" voll Laich in der tollen Hitparade..........Moral??? Lasst mal, solange Geld im Spiel ist......

Hatten wir alles schon mal hier, ist zwecklos und müssig!! Wie schon gesagt, jedem sein Ding.........


----------



## shorty 38 (29. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Hallo Jerker HH, dieser Dorsch wurde auf der MS Thailand vor Hanstholm auf dem gelben Riff gefangen. Die Thailand fuhr nie im Winter ab Hanstholm und dieser Dorsche wurde vor einigen Jahren Ende Mai gefangen und wog ohne Laich 24 kg. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Klaus S. (29. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> ...Jahren Ende Mai gefangen und *wog ohne Laich 24 kg*. Gruß Shorty



Und mit Laich?? :m

Keine Sorge, ich verurteile keine Laichdorschangler!!! Jeder sollte für sich entscheiden ob er mal einen Dicken an der Rute haben möchte oder auch drauf verzichten kann.


----------



## Sinned (29. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Mal so eine Frage nebenbei:
Kann man einen gefangen Laichdorsch (Ostsee) wieder zurück setzen, oder macht der das nicht mehr mit?
Gibts da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht zurücksetzbar.


Die Diskussion hatten wir mal hier bei den Norwegenanglern, da wurde auch eine Studie diesbezüglich verlinkt, aus der klar wurde, dass eine Grundmortalität besteht, die exponentiell zunimmt, je tiefer der Fisch gefangen wurde.

Ob laichbereite Fische da noch empfundlicher als ohnehin sind, kann man aber nur spekulieren.

Wenn ich die Zahl noch richtig im Kopf habe, ist bei 20 Metern Fangtiefe schon bei über 25% der Fische endgültig Schluss..


----------



## Herbynor (29. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Warum machen wir Angler, die nicht dafür sind, den Laichdorsch zu fangen, eine Demo! (wie Greenpeace)
Damit kann man den Politikern zeigen, dass wir damit nicht einverstanden sind, dass der Laichdorsch gefangen wird.
Nur die paar Laichdorsche von den Anglern ! sondern die tausenden Tonnen von den Berufsfischern, nicht nur in der Bundesrepublik, gefährden den Dorschbestand.
Ein generelles Fangverbot in den Monaten, Januar, Februar und März, das wäre meiner Meinung nach das einzig Richtige.
Weil damit Existenzen bedroht werden, könnte man die Fang quoten in den Monaten stark einschränken. Damit wäre dem Dorschbestand mehr geholfen, als hier auf einzelne Angler einzuprügeln.
Ach das ist ja so einfach aus der Anonymität und erfordert nicht viel Aufwand. 
Aber ich habe meine  Meinung jedem an den Kopf geschlagen, was ich doch für ein toller Angler bin und einmal im Jahr auf ein Laichdorsch verzichtet.  
Das wäre doch eine gute Aufgabe für unsere AngelVerbände sich mal zu engagieren, nur hier wäre mit Widerstand zu rechnen, deshalb kümmert man sich lieber um Verbote für Angler ( Setzkescher ect).
MfG Herbynor


----------



## SimonHH (29. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

...dann kannste den dorsch genausogut gleich unter artenschutz stellen.

und ne demo beeindruckt die politiker genauso, als wenn ne kuh auf die wiese kackt...


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht zurücksetzbar.
> 
> 
> Die Diskussion hatten wir mal hier bei den Norwegenanglern, da wurde auch eine Studie diesbezüglich verlinkt, aus der klar wurde, dass eine Grundmortalität besteht, die exponentiell zunimmt, je tiefer der Fisch gefangen wurde.
> ...


 


Hallo Thomas,#h

ich kenne die Studie nicht und hätte vermutlich auch nicht das Fachwissen, diese zu widerlegen.Aber rein Gefühlmäßig 
glaube ich nicht daran.Ich fahre mittlerweile ca.35 Jahre aufs
Meer und habe so viele verschiedene Drilltechniken gesehen,das ich der Meinung bin,das es in den allermeisten 
Fällen daran liegt,wie schnell der Dorsch (den Laichdorsch 
mal nicht berücksichtigt) zur Oberfläche befördert wird.Es kann mir niemand erzählen,das der Dorsch bei seinen Jagd keine 20-30 Meter Tieferunterschied bewältigen kann ohne
anschließend den Löffel abzugeben.
Aber wie bereits gesagt meine Meinung,die ich auch durch
nichts belegen kann.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



> Aber rein Gefühlmäßig
> glaube ich nicht daran.Ich fahre mittlerweile ca.35 Jahre aufs
> Meer und habe so viele verschiedene Drilltechniken gesehen,das ich der Meinung bin,das es in den allermeisten
> Fällen daran liegt,wie schnell der Dorsch (den Laichdorsch
> mal nicht berücksichtigt) zur Oberfläche befördert wird.


Gefühlsmäßig kann man das glauben.

Das waren aber Forschungsfänge mit dem Netz, die Fische wurden nach dem Fang in entsprechenden geeigneten Behältern gehalten, um die Mortalität auch lange nach dem zurücksetzen zu ermitteln.

Die genannte Mortalität ist per se gegeben, da sie also nichts mit der Einholgeschwindigkeit  zu tun hat, sondern nachgewiesen wurde, dass bei gleicher Verfahrensweise die Mortalität exponentiell zunimmt, je tiefer der Fisch gefangen wurde..

Dorsche zurücksetzen aus Tiefen von deutlich mehr als 10 Metern ist daher in meinen Augen nur zur Beruhigung des Anglergewissens "sinnvoll", weil einfach zu viele Fische dabei später verrecken - ob Ostsee/Laichdorsch oder Norwegen oder Island..

Daher entweder dazu stehen, auf Laichdorsche zu angeln und die dann auch verwerten oder es eben gleich sein lassen..

Das ist aber die persönliche Entscheidung jedes Einzelnen.....


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gefühlsmäßig kann man das glauben.
> 
> Das waren aber Forschungsfänge mit dem Netz, die Fische wurden nach dem Fang in entsprechenden geeigneten Behältern gehalten, um die Mortalität auch lange nach dem zurücksetzen zu ermitteln.
> 
> ...


 


Stehen nur Laichdorsche (wie auch immer sie zu definieren sind) tief? Das wäre mir neu.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Tradnats (30. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Mal so ne frage als Meeres angelleihe

Ist das nur bei dem Dorsch so oder auch bei anderen Meeresfischen?
Oder liegt es daran, dass der Druckunterschied im Meer bei den verschiedenen Tiefen extremer ausfällt?

Sonst könnte man in Binnengewässer Zander und co. ja auch nicht aus den tiefen Löchern in Seen hochpumpen, ohne sie dem Tot vorzulegen??

Sry wenn sich das doof anhört aber, dass würde mich jetz interressieren 


lG Jeremy


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



> Stehen nur Laichdorsche (wie auch immer sie zu definieren sind) tief? Das wäre mir neu.


Natürlich nicht - aber diese eben fast immer kurz vor dem laichen..


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. September 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht - aber diese eben fast immer kurz vor dem laichen..


 

Deshalb geht meine Fangsaison auch von Juni-Okt.

Guß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Plumsangler69 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Ich finde die ganze Diskussion über Laichdorsch überflüssig.
Jeder hat das Recht zu angeln und das auch zu jeder Jahreszeit, überall.

Jeder sollte da so seine Erfahrung machen.

Wenn die Angler die Dorsche nicht mit der Rute fangen, dann landen diese Dorsche früher oder später im Netz.

Ihr solltet mal schauen, was allein in Heiligenhafen Tonnenweise am Pier ausgeladen wird.
Da sind die paar Dorsche echt ne Lachnummer gegen.

Fakt ist : Der Bestand hat sich erholt und das hat man in diesem Jahr gut gemerkt.

Viel schlimemr finde ich die ganzen Leute, die Dorsche weit unter 38cm mitnehmen.

Grüße
Euer Plumsangler


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



> Viel schlimemr finde ich die ganzen Leute, die Dorsche weit unter 38cm mitnehmen.


Besser, als sie zum verrecken zurückzusetzen..

Dann sind sie wenigstens sinnvoll verwertet...


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Glaube nicht das alle zurückgesetzten Dorsche gleich verrecken. Kommt immer drauf an aus welcher Tiefe sie gedrillt wurden und wie schnell. Auch wenn sie nicht überleben sind sie immer noch Futter für andere Fische oder Krabbeltiere. 

An einen 30er Dorsch ist nunmal nichts dran und man kann da nicht von sinnvoller Verwertung sprechen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das alle zurückgesetzten Dorsche gleich verrecken. Kommt immer drauf an aus welcher Tiefe sie gedrillt wurden und wie schnell. Auch wenn sie nicht überleben sind sie immer noch Futter für andere Fische oder Krabbeltiere.
> 
> An einen 30er Dorsch ist nunmal nichts dran und man kann da nicht von sinnvoller Verwertung sprechen.


 



Hallo Klaus,#h

ich bin zu 100% deiner Meinung. Egal,welche Studien auch
immer angeführt werden.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## alter Grufti (12. März 2013)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Hallo liebe Kutterangler! Ich kann nur Gutes über die Forelle und dem neuen Eigner sagen, wir sind mit einer Gruppe von 7 Anglern am 05.03.2013 mit der Forelle rausgefahren und haben einen sehr erfolgreichen Angeltag erlebt. Nach einem Telefonat am Vortag sagte uns der Eigner Bernd Behrens das es mit Dorsch im Moment nicht so doll ist er wollte mit uns auf Butt und Scholle angeln.Wir kamen Morgens um 6,00 Uhr an Bord und wurden mit einem leckeren Frühstück von unserm "Decksmann" Doris emfangen.Nach ca 1 Stunde Ausfahrt fingen wir mit leichtem Geschirr mit den von Bernd gelieferten Wattwürmern an zu Angeln.Nach einem leckeren Mittagessen fingen wir an die Fische zu versorgen es waren 103 Butt und Schollen,Das neu renovierte Schiff ist wunderbar, es waren auf dem ganzen Schiff nur 12 Angler mit viel Platz.Wir hatten den nächsten Tag auch noch gebucht, hatten aber Bedenken das Bernd nicht rausfahren wird, weil außer uns 7 Anglern keine weiteren gebucht hatten, aber er fuhr. Wir wurden den ganzen Tag von Bernd und "Decksmann" Doris sehr gut betreut fingen nochmals 150 Butt und Scholle und waren am Abend glücklich und zufrieden. Wattwürmer hatte Bernd wieder für uns besorgt.Er lehnt es aber ab mit uns auf Großdorsche zu fahren(Laichdorsche) Wir alle können die Forelle nur wärmstens empfehlen Gruß euer alter Grufti


----------



## micha_2 (12. März 2013)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

als dieses thema eröffnet wurde, gab es noch nen anderen eigner


----------



## Macker (13. März 2013)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Wenn der jetzt Bernd Behrends heisst jetzt auch.
Der hier in die Kritik geratene heisst Klemment.
Aber schöner erster Beitrag.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## micha_2 (13. März 2013)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

als dieser threat geöffnet wurde, hiess er noch _Bernhard_ Mielitz.


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. März 2013)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*



micha_2 schrieb:


> als dieser threat geöffnet wurde, hiess er noch _Bernhard_ Mielitz.


 

so isses...........  auf die Kutter des Herrn M.....da geht kein Fuss drauf |rolleyes

Soll aber jeder für sich entscheiden


----------



## Knopfangler (13. März 2013)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Eine Frage liegt die Forelle noch in Heikendorf
mit den neuen Eigner
Gruss Knopfangler|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. März 2013)

*AW: MS Forelle Großdorsch im Beld....???*

Und einen 2. Kutter hat er nun auch, er hat die MS Wiking aus Kappeln übernommen:

http://www.ms-forelle.de/ms wiking.htm


----------

